# [PS7] Hintergrund aufreißen



## eDreamer (8. Mai 2003)

... so denke ich kann man es nennen.

Mein Hintergrund ist sozusagen eine Metallplatte die von innen herraus aufgesprengt ist. Sprich ich brauche die scharfen Kanten die nach außen, in Richtung Blick klaffen. Könnt ihr mir nen Tip geben wie ich da rangehe ? Wenn nicht versuch ichs auch nochmal besser zu beschreiben wenn das nicht so deutlich war 

THX 4 Help


----------



## Leola13 (8. Mai 2003)

versuch mal http://www.gurusnetwork.com, da gibt es ein

tut => newspaper, da werden die Zeitungsseiten ausgerissen.
Den genauen link findest du auch hier im forum.
Bei denen gibt es auch ein tut wo ein zerissenes Bild mit
Tesa geflickt wird. (glaub ich, such ich nachher raus, hab 
jetzt  keine Zeit)

oder versuchs doch mit abgewandelten Einschusslöchern.


----------



## Ju02 (8. Mai 2003)

der link funktioniert nich...


----------



## Markus Schott (8. Mai 2003)

Doch! Halt nur ohne das Komma hinter dem .com!  

http://www.gurusnetwork.com/


----------



## Ju02 (8. Mai 2003)

achso,danke


----------



## unistar (9. Mai 2003)

... zeig mir doch mal ein Bild was du genau meinst !!

thx

unistar


----------



## eDreamer (11. Mai 2003)

Find ich nicht  

http://www.xf-fx.de

aber das ist nicht so das was ich will


----------



## Mythos007 (11. Mai 2003)

was für eine geniale `Seite´


----------

